# Recommendations on a good benchtop bandsaw?



## ablackorchid (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi.

I'm interested in recommendations on a good benchtop bandsaw to use on electric guitar body projects. I'll be dealing with wood slabs of approximately 2" thick X 14" wide X 21" long. The unit needs to be light enough to lift & move by hand.

Thanks for any recommendations.
Allen


Check-out my orchid photo web site at www.ABlackOrchid.com


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Check this site out. http://www.jetwilton.com/us/manufacturing/en/product.html?node=4521&product=361485
I owned a Delta Shopmaster but I could never keep a blade on it. Grizzly has a benchtop bandsaw for sale now. http://grizzly.com/products/9-Benchtop-Bandsaw/T20837


----------

